# Honeymoon vacation spots??



## TCB (Apr 4, 2003)

Anyone know of a great place to go for a honeymoon? Looking for warm weather, great beach, and would love privacy....a beach hut type of getaway, but with all the luxery of a high rise....anyone have any ideas??? Our budget is about 7000-10000


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

i am very partial to the Bahamas
lots of place, private and otherwise or combinations of both
check out the "out islands"

"It's better in the Bahamas." (wink)
since it's your honeymoon, make sure you have a fresh conch (nature's viagra) salad each day for lunch
you won't see any sun (wink, wink)


----------



## TCB (Apr 4, 2003)

any suggestions for a place to stay there? Resorts...beach huts??


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Greece, Island of Santorini. Or, Kephalonia.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

How about a whole island. 

Dave


----------



## jtmac (Apr 23, 2003)

St. Lucia is really popular with canuck newlyweds.

If you really want to get away, try an island hop via Barbados to Dominica. It is a volcanic rainforest with the best hiking and scuba in the Caribbean.


----------



## TCB (Apr 4, 2003)

Thanks people







Keep the ideas coming.


----------



## rollee (Feb 26, 2003)

when are you planning to go and how long do you have?
i am a profesisonal beach bum and have been to most so called 'paradise' around the world.
are you guys afraid of flying long hours? will you enjoy meeting people or only want each other 24/7 and a radio for room service?
any interests in sight seeing or just want to chill and make out in your private beach in a secluded cove?
i can start you off to thailand , koh phi phi or krabi.
drop dead gorgoeus beach huts, to beach massage by sunset and barbacue right by the water (robinson crusoe style).


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

re: bahamas intro. try downloading

http://www.bahamas.com/bahamas/biih/islands.aspx

it all depends on what it is that you both like to do and your choice of vacation lifestyle

i have always had a great time (no honeymoon though) in the bahamas

people are great
fantastic fresh seafood (don't go if you are a land animal meat lover)
some great restaurants
great weather 75-85 F
huge range of accomodations
city and out island styles of accomodations
some of the richest people in the world keep homes on the big island - very exclusive
Bahamas is NOT a place to go if you are on a budget

it really feels like a 2nd home to me
i never feel like a foreigner there


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

How about a cruise... Norwegian Wind is a really nice ship,
Not too big and not too small.

You can cruise the outer Carib, I cruised the inner Carib last
year on this ship and it was one of the best vacations I had in
recent memory, In fact...Once you do a cruise...You'll want to
do another one on your next holiday.

It's got something to do with the carefree feel.

Dave


----------



## Loafer (Jan 7, 2004)

This is a great thread!

The Mrs-to-be and I are getting married at the end of July and still need to sort something out. We were just going to do a week in Quebec and then a couple of weeks in Costa Rica later in the year. Anyone know any good places there or in Quebec...we were thinking "Three Rivers" area (no french here sorry!).

We kind of like to keep ourselves to ourselves....so no tourist destinations, lots of tranquility, wildlife and locals would be great.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

TCB,

Ever consider Bora Bora ?

Beach Huts, privacy, paradise. it doesn't get much better than this. Although I would bet it is very expensive.

Another alternative would be to go to Hawaii. Not Oahu, but rather one of the smaller islands like Maui or Kauai. My wife and I went to Maui for our Honeymoon and we absolutely loved it. In fact, we like it so much we went back the following year! And it wasn't all that expensive - all things considered. I think in total for the second trip cost us around $7,000 USD.

FYI we stayed at the Westin Maui on Ka’anapali Beach. A first rate hotel.

Whatever you decide though, don't go through a travel agent. Way too expensive. Do all of the booking yourself - flights, hotel etc. You'll save big time.

Hope this information helps.


----------



## Ingenu (Jun 4, 2003)

> This is a great thread!
> 
> The Mrs-to-be and I are getting married at the end of July and still need to sort something out. We were just going to do a week in Quebec and then a couple of weeks in Costa Rica later in the year. Anyone know any good places there or in Quebec...we were thinking "Three Rivers" area (no french here sorry!).


I don't think the Trois-Rivières area is the best place, particularly for wildlife or tranquility. I'd go for the Charlevoix region, on the coast of St-Lawrence River. Small villages like St-Irénée, Les Éboulements are really nice. Lots of nice Bed-and-Breakfast and some hiking trails.

Saguenay-Lac-St-Jean region is also worth the trip. L'Anse-St-Jean village would be a good start : there's a magnificent view of the Saguenay river fjord. Some national parks are near for hiking, kayak, etc. Plus, Tadoussac and whales observation tours is about an hour by car.

Gaspésie region is also worth a trip.

Problem is, there's not any place you can expect total tranquility, unless you rent a cottage deep in the woods! Also, outside Montréal or Québec city, don't expect to find a lot of people speaking fluent english, excluding staff from tourist information boots.

Here's a useful link : http://www.bonjourquebec.com/anglais/index.html


----------



## Ingenu (Jun 4, 2003)

> Anyone know of a great place to go for a honeymoon? Looking for warm weather, great beach, and would love privacy....a beach hut type of getaway, but with all the luxery of a high rise....anyone have any ideas??? Our budget is about 7000-10000


I'd say a trip on the French riviera : particularly on Porquerolles or Port-Cros Island.


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

TCB, and all other vacationers...

I can't add to the suggestions, they are all great.

Just a point of info: we carry around 40,000 Canadians every year to all continents (yes, we do Antarctica...) and a constant source of sadness is seeing dreams destroyed by lack of travel insurance.

Don't rely on your credit card insurance. Get the real thing: there are lots of choices out there and it's not expensive.


----------



## rollee (Feb 26, 2003)

bora bora is great especially if you can afford hotel bora bora, i had lunch there, but stayed at the sofitel. i find moorea to be a much prettier island, both have many choices of overwater bungalows.
for the carribean, i will only consider barbuda, anguilla and st. barts (expensive 'euros').
if you opt for quiet and 'really' a private beach, try maldives but keep in mind its only you both, the blue sky and sea. the sea plane arrival i must say is quiet something (sonea fushi/four seasons/kudahura).
bali after the bombing has seem some fantastic deals, but i will go all out to stay at the aman properties, you will need to stay there to understand the difference. however bear in mind the beaches are alright and not really suited for swimming. lembongan the next island is incredible.
my favourite over the years has always been the southern indian ocean nations of seychelles and mauritius. seychelles is gorgeous beyond belief and is up there among the greatest beaches to visit on my list (lemura/banyan tree/fragate). mauritus is larger and have an exotic cocktail of people and culture (st. geran/prince maurice). both boast plenty of international celebrities and you can find them staying in your same hotel and sometimes having dinner next to your table, but you only get to see them once as many prefer 'hiding' away.
i like dubai in UAE, excellent everything and fantastic shopping. like london,new york by the beach in the tropics.
croatia offers the best value along the adratic coast, rent a car and go nuts, spend at least 3 days in both split and dubrovnik. (for me i enjoy seeing the prettiest women who are utmost friendly).
i also suggest to honeymoon in south africa my favourite trip last year, safaris (londolozi or singita) to gorgeous b&bs by the beach along the garden route, winefarm tours/tasting and a must stay in cape town (the prettiest city in the world).
this is only the beginning.


----------



## TCB (Apr 4, 2003)

Thanks for all the help people







It's great to hear about all the wonderful places you have all been. I'm going to look into Maui, and see what good places there are to stay at and what the prices will be (our wedding is in August) How long were you in Maui Max Power and what was the price about??

Thanks again


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

TCB,

My wife an I stayed in Maui for 10 days at the Westin on Ka’anapali Beach (I's been rumored that Britney Spears stays at a hotel on the beach).

But there are a host of other hotels on the beach. We just preferred the Westin.

We decided to fly direct to Honolulu from Toronto, and then grab a puddle jumper to Maui. However, Once we arrive in Honolulu, the flights have been stopped for the night, so we opted to get a very small room (closet is more like it) that the Hotel provides for $60 USD to catch some type of sleep. Expensive, but worth it to get some sleep.

We decided to get a mountain view room (the cheapest) because we felt we were not going to spend all of our time in the room. I think it was around $225 per night with the seventh night free.

The only other piece of advice I can give you is to stay away from room service. The first day there - we didn't really know where any thing was so we decided to get room service for breakfast. $60 for two plates of bacon & Eggs!!!!!

There is lots to do and places to see. If you do decide to go, the countryside is beautiful and the people are extremely friendly. We felt like we were at home - that we belonged there. Hopefully I can retire there some day.

All in all, I think our trip cost us $7000 for the first time, and after we did our own booking, it came in around $5000. Flights included. The best thing to do is to pay your hotel bill daily. I can't stress this enough. You can dig a hole very fast with all of the Mai Tai's and Lava Flows (a drink with liquid ice cream and strawberries) you will consume. Also keep in mind we went in November and February respectively.

If you do decide to go to Maui, please feel free to PM me with any questions you may have and I'll answer it as best as I can.


----------



## TCB (Apr 4, 2003)

Thanks MaxPower







Are these in US dollars or Canadian? Just curious what a trip to Maui would cost us.


----------



## lotus (Jun 29, 2002)

Maui definitely gets my vote. It was a long time ago and I don't remember the name of the place we stayed. It was a great location as there was everything you needed in one spot. There were 4 or 5 restaurants and a disco plus shopping. Seems like they also had separate little huts as well as the main hotel.

As for the cost I have no idea as it was company sponsored event!


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

TCB,

It was blend of Canadian and USD.

I think the flights cost us $1500 ea Canadian. The rest would be USD.


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

TCB
As an alternative, which gives you top class accommodation and much better value, see this
http://www.globusjourneys.ca/globus.aspx?section=vacations&content=summary&trip=4EW&extension=EWE


----------

